# Several accounts available in MN (spring/summer work)



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Pressure washing, parking lot sweeping, striping and some seal coating available in the following Minnesota towns:

Ada, Fergus Falls (2), Elbow Lake, Morris, Benson, Worthington, Marshal, Lakefield, Wheaton, Paynesville and Windom.

These accounts are ready for immediate service. Accounts in other towns will be available shortly.

Contact me by e-mail if you're interested majorleaguelawn AT gmail DOT com

I'll post this on Lawnsite as well.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

If you got something in Battle Lake send me a pm


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

The Worthington, Windom, Lakefield and Marshal accounts are spoken for. Still need someone for the other places.

F350plowing - I don't anticipate anything coming available in Battle Lake. The other accounts that I referred to in my original post are going to be in South Dakota and Nebraska.


----------

